# Mailing adress



## Beach (Jun 13, 2009)

Who knows how to change the mailing address of an abandoned house?


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think it's possible, as a street address is one of those legal blahblahs. Why do you want to change the number?


----------



## finn (Jun 13, 2009)

Simple! Move the abandoned house to the new mailing address.


----------



## Beach (Jun 14, 2009)

I think you guys are misunderstanding my question.
There is an abandoned house, which I wish to live in,
and the mail is being forwarded to another adress,
how do I get the mail sent to the house?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2009)

first, i would fill out a change of address form with the post office. it's free, and you can get one from any post office. they don't even require any kind of verification that you are who you say you are (unless you do it online), great for getting revenge on people.

but anyways do that, it should work. if not, just change the numbers to something that isn't already on your block. llike 1503, change it to 1515 on the front of your house. the mailman will figure it out/get used to it eventually.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 14, 2009)

Beach said:


> I think you guys are misunderstanding my question.
> There is an abandoned house, which I wish to live in,
> and the mail is being forwarded to another adress,
> how do I get the mail sent to the house?



Whose mail is being forwarded? The last owner/tenants (by name), or all mail directed to the address?


----------



## Angela (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there any mail getting there at all, such as those "current resident" type advertisements? If anything is getting through it's a safe bet that the mail being forwarded is only for a specific name. If this is the situation then all you have to do is give people your squatted address and have them send something to you(first send something to yourself to test it). If absolutely nothing is getting through the easiest thing to do is just wait a few months. The post office will only forward mail for a relatively short time, I think the maximum is about six months, after that the address is all yours until someone comes and tells you to get out. I've recieved mail at squatted addresses like this before and never had trouble getting mail, only had problems once the owners showed up.
Unless your trying to stay awhile though, sometimes it's much easier and less stressful to just get your mail by general delivery at the nearest post office. However if your trying to stay long enough to establish a claim on the house then receiving mail there can help with that.


----------



## Beach (Jun 15, 2009)

soymilkshakes said:


> Whose mail is being forwarded? The last owner/tenants (by name), or all mail directed to the address?


all the mail for that address is being sent elsewhere.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 15, 2009)

i dunno about that then, you'll have to talk to the post office about it. as far as i know, it's not possible to get EVERYTHING that is sent to a specific address forwarded to another, only address by name. If you go down to the post office and talk to/complain about it, im sure they're fix it up for you.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 15, 2009)

USPS - Options for Receiving Mail gives you the lowdown.

If you simply want to get mail somewhere else, your name, general delivery, city, state, main post office zip code --- it's a free p.o. box there

if you're trying to establish residency, be real careful. you jack with a change of address and it's a federal crime and considered tampering with U.S. Mail.

Options: send SASE to yourself to init test; send registered non-signature mail to yourself; meet with mail carrier (local post office will tell you est time of route) and discuss the fact that you are beginning to live there and need to receive your mail (see USPS exemptions in LOCPUBCIRC SF-19857a).

Good luck.


----------



## Beach (Jun 22, 2009)

OK I went down to the post office and got it handled. thanks guys.


----------



## Skab (Nov 9, 2018)

Let us know how you fixed it so someone knows if they have the same problem.


----------

